# Moving to the Netherlands



## Carolinephoto (Jan 16, 2014)

We are self-employed photographers currently in Texas. We have decided to make the leap and move over to Amsterdam, a city we have fallen in love with. I have already taken dutch courses and my grandparents were born there. Are there any resources that any one can point me to to make the transition easier? We plan to make the move official in June of 2015. 


Thanks!
-Caroline


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your best resource at the moment is the website for the Dutch Consulate nearest you in th US. The Netherlands can be a tough country to immigrate to as their requirements are quite strict. Start with the consulate and see what sorts of visas are on offer first.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Carolinephoto (Jan 16, 2014)

With the dutch-American friendship treaty act, it seems like it's easier for people that are self-employed. Would you say it is more difficult than France even?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If there is a specific treaty or agreement for self-employed folks, I'd go with that. In France, getting a visa if you are self-employed can be a major PITA. Last time I looked into visa requirements for the Netherlands was a good 10 or 15 years ago, so things have probably changed. Hopefully for the better.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

